
Codex Seraphinianus - ultrablue
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codex_Seraphinianus
======
ultrablue
Oops I didn't realize I posted this twice. Well, I thought the first attempt
didn't make it. Sorry about that. Still learning. Always learning. Is there an
end to learning?

